# New 120cm ADA Tank and Hardscape



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Here's a pick of the hardscape I did on this new tank. Plan on glosso foreground for now, E. Parvula later I think. Xmas moss, bolbitis and narrow leaf fern, and anubias in the wood crevices, a few crypts, and some stemmed plant background. Any ideas/suggestions/criiticisms welcome! I also included a pic of the auto doser tubing holder that I made....ala Phan's idea.

Chris


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

If the two mound where a little closer together than it would work, must have cost you a lot. I could barely afford the 60 cm full ada.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That looks pretty good chris. I agree with turtlehead though tha tthe mounds shoudl be pushed in a bit. Miving them an inch or two I think would help th escape itself and give you more room for plants in the back corners.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I too was thinking that, just wasn't sure how much space to leave for the center. Thanks for the suggestions Dennis and Turtlehead!

And yeah, kinda spendy, but this is my longed for dream tank so I got what I wanted with no comprimises. Just took to become middle age before I could afford it 

I'll post a pic later today with the revisions. Again, Thanks for the ideas!!

Chris


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

nice Chris, I just picked up the same tank. What kind of light are you going to use on it? You might want to consider HC in the foreground, glosso will grow out of control really fast.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

An E. Parvula foreground would be nice, glooso is just too much work.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

HC is a wonderful foreground in that you get a lovely carpet, no worries about vertical growth with lower light, and a slower growth. I'll never be able to go back to glosso LOL


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Hi Ian. Congrats too on the new tank...these are simply works of art to me. And I went with the TEK 55x6 bulb fixture for now. Still somewhat bummed out though I didn't try the Giesemann Eco light first to see if I could tolerate the stray light. (marinedepot charges a 10% restocking fee if I dont' like it so returning a $900 light is an expensive experiment hehe)

LOL...I agree on glosso, been growing it for a yr or so now and am tired of the maintenance. But I have a bunch of it so thought I'd use it to keep algae down at first. But I did nab some HC from our last plant meeting locally that I hadn't decided to try yet. I'll def. end up though tossing the glosso and going with HC or E. Parvula....or perhaps a bit of both...have the HC as a small patch in the very front central part of the scape, and EP the rest. (buying some EP today actually from Lowcoaster on AB)


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

nice light, I got the same one as well. Are you planning on staggering the lighting? ie. 2 lights on for 3 hours, all 6 on for 4, and 2 on for another 3 hours.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Pretty much right on Ian after it stabilizes. At first, I'm just going to run 2 on, then 4 on, then 2 on till I feel the tank needs/can accomadate more light.

I rearranged guys. How's this?


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thought I'd go ahead and show some of the fun I've had recently, and for that matter, ongoing. I wanted a new tank, and last yr.had the kitchen remodeled, so we promised to paint the front rooms this summer. Well...since I had the tank away from the wall, why not go ahead and paint while we're at it? The rooms done exc. for the bookshelfs and fireplace. Finish the hardscape and get it going. The old 75 g. is to stay there with my fish till the tank is ready for them...3wks later. So, it's going to take awhile for that process, but I'll have all the painting done by the end of next wk I imagine.

The pics show the old room and tank...there's some stuff just thrown in there btw, and the process...forgive my messy nature which I fight daily


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

and lastly, I just wanted to try the entire ADA line if for no other reason. Here's 1 6l PS and mesh. I then added 5 9l AS on top.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice! I have to say though, the mesh seems like it would be a bigger problem in the long run. What happens when the crypts, swords and heavy rooting stemplants root through the mesh? Seems like the mesh would create more of a disturbance when the time comes to uproot.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Looking good Chris. Good luck with everything. I must say I agree with Dennis-- the whole mesh thing looks like a formula for far more of a problem than it will "solve". If you are worried about a little PS coming up when you uproot, just keep an extra bag of AS on hand. After you uproot, siphon out as much of the PS as is feasible/convenient while doing the water change you would be doing anyway. Then just come in with some fresh AS to cover up any areas of exposed PS (which should only be some scant pebbles anyway). This not only restores a nice consistent look, but the fresh AS adds back some nutrients will help give the reworked layout/replaced or replanted plants a little boost. Suit yourself, but you may want to try and pull that thing before it's too late.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Humm, you two make a reasonable argument. I wasn't sure about it and it was available, but it's not too late...I'd have to keep that pic up to recreate my scape hehe I guess I'll follow you're advice, that's what I'm here for anyway  I'll take it out tomorrow.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

the left looks good, the right side wood need some tilt to the center.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

No one against it has actually tried to use it. I know for a fact that Aqua Forest uses it with out any problems. They also seem to be using this method in asia. You are going to have 4 bags of AS in there right? How is a root system going to pull up the mesh through that? The roots would break first. I also have a friend in Hawaii who is using plastic mesh, without a problem as of yet. I will still be using it when it comes time to set up my tank.



chrisl said:


> Humm, you two make a reasonable argument. I wasn't sure about it and it was available, but it's not too late...I'd have to keep that pic up to recreate my scape hehe I guess I'll follow you're advice, that's what I'm here for anyway  I'll take it out tomorrow.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Too many sides to this story Ian, George told me the same. I guess only more experience with meshs will tell the story.

Turtlehead, ok, how's this? I think this is it....


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I was playing around before getting back to painting, sigh, and tried adding just one more piece. Thoughts?

sorry Dennis, the site would'nt upload for awhile


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Photo?


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

wowowowoow~~that's wonderful.....
I hope I could have those too........


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Any further suggestions guys?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

looking good.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

That new piece of wood you added on the right is too simalar to the other wood on the right side use the smaller wood and add that longer wood with a tilt though.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Huh?  Didn't quite understand what pieces you're talking about Turtlehead. I agree that new piece on the r. is very simalar to the other piece on the r. So, "use the smaller wood and add that longer wood with a tilt though."....this is what I didn't follow. Are you saying don't use that lg. piece from the last photo at all? Sorry.

Chris


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm sorry, here's a clarification. Use that new longer piece of wood but tilt it downward so that it seems shorter. Hope that helps.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I think I see what you mean Turtlehead. How's this then?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

How about tilting it toward the front? The tank needs to have more of a perspective and depth. It's alright.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I hear ya, and agree. funny how taking a shot and looking at it on the monitor is always different than what I think it really looks like hehe

Ill play with it tom some more and see if I can get more depth.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## fishnfst (Apr 6, 2006)

Looks like its coming along nice....


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

chrisl said:


> I hear ya, and agree. funny how taking a shot and looking at it on the monitor is always different than what I think it really looks like hehe


I often take phots during the initial setup and layout jsut for that reason. I will get the layout where I like it dry, take some photos and critique the layout in the photos. Then I adjust adn re-arrange as necessary and take more photos.... Once I have it where I want it dry I take more photos and then go ahead and add plants and water, using the last set of photos to make sure I get the scape placed back where it was if I remove something to tie plants to it.

Viewing the layout throught a camera helps me get a true sense of the composition without any distractions. Plus, sharing my work with others and entering contests is all based on that one full tank shot. A glowing green box is always beautiful from across the room but the "devil is in the details" and the final photo is what matters to me.

Photos also force you to look at the sacpe in an unobstructed, critical way. This allows you to see the strengths and weeknesses of a layout that living with the work may not allow you to see. Photos make you look at it in a new way.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Excellently stated Dennis! You're absolutely right. I've gathered a greater appreciation of the 'details' thru this digi pandshoot the last few days. Esp. how it all comes together hopefully as a 3d scape thru a 2 dimensional photo shot. I'm not that good is what I've also learned lol 

I spent a couple hrs trying different pieces of wood and nothing seems perfect. Here's a few of the ones I tried, but they still lack dimensional interest for me. I'll keep trying.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Number 3 is the best one out of the 4, that's what I think, but I think you should swap the left wood on the right with the long wood that's sticking out of the tank on the right.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Those are awesome pieces of driftwood. Are they the old black wood being sold by Jeff at ADG? I can't tell by the photos. I am considering one of the ADA tanks sold at ADG. How and why did you decide on this specific tank in terms of glass clarity and size? Sorry if I missed it earlier in the thread. Again, thanks for sharing your project. Darrell


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Gotcha Turtlehead, I liked that one the best too. Ill try swapping the two pieces on the r. today.

Hi Darrell. Yes, it's old blackwood. I got most the pieces from Jeff, but also 2 pieces here locally. I already had a Oceanic 75g. tank and stand, so it made sense for me to go with the 120cm which was about 3/4" less wide than a standard 48" tank. I went with the reg. clarity glass as that's what was available. I would've gone with the high clarity glass but I would've had to wait mos for it to arrive. So that's how my decisions were made.

Chris


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Here we go, first is a reversal and changing the angle of the r. rear one. Not bad.

The second one is my fav so far, where I exchanged the r. rear piece for a sl. larger piece.

I also changed the rocks a bit and the position of that real small piece on the right.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Tilt that piece on the right side sticking out downward more. To me the hardscape doesn't matter as much in the beginning because when the plants grow in, you are bound to change it, I will post up a picture of my hardscape of my new tank before and after the plants had grown in if you allow me to and it'll prove that the beginning doesn't matter much, it just gives you something to start with. So don't mess with it too much with will plants, water, and fish then see. Hope this helps.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Ok, I'll try that, and you're more than welcome to post some pics. That's what the threads for, sharing ideas on aquascaping. I look forward to your tank pics!


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

ok, now this is getting pretty good to me.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Bring the long wood you just tilted a little foward and just a little bit down more. Then all will be set.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Is this too much?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Push it back up a little not to much head turn the wood diagonal a little, darn I wish I could stick my hands into the computer screen. haha


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here this might help. 








I have circled the rocks which should be swapped with each other
I have add focus point lines to show you where the focus will be
I have draw lines that show about where the wood should tilt

You don't have to take my suggestions, just mess with it if you want.

Or you can just do something like this layout








since it looks like the hardscape is similar, unless it is not what you are looking for.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Excellent Turtlehead! Thanks so much for laying those lines out for me, I get what suggesting. I like it. Funny, I was just yesterday, looking at that exact rock and wondering if I should move it to the otherside to even out the rock balance. Great timing! hehe

I also like that hardscape of yours alot! Exc. work! But I just had a mound design in my last tank, so I wanted to do something different. 

I'll rescape again and maybe today will be the day like I had anticipated.

My TEK lights arrived damaged last week, stripped screws. Anyway, I sent it back to SUnlight, and postponed the tank for a wk. Recieved it yesterday, and they sent the lights back to me unrepaired! Must've just plugged them in and they worked and sent it back to me with the stripped screws still in the box! Sheesh! They're sending me a new replacement today by ground ups, so I think this is postponed again till next week. And of course, my new plants (Dwarf Hairgrass, Bolbitis and some green Rotala) just arrived minutes ago thinking it was all set to go. What can I say? "I tried...."

Chris


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

You're welcome, that hardscape is not mine though, another member from here. I just used it to try and help me describe. I'll post my hardscape next week. Planted aquariums are all about patience. There are bound to be plenty of set back such as the ones you are experiencing, I feel for you. I had to set back my current scape for 2 months if that helps  keep up the good work. I always love to see ADA scapes.

As for the plants, after look at your rocks again, I think you should use hairgrass or a hairgrass and hc combo. Hairgrass to blend the rocks and not make them seem so huge and obtrusive. you can then plant some hc in the front and middle of the tank.

Or

You can do a bylxa and glooso/hc combo. Blyxa in the rock areas and a lot plant like glooso or hc in the foreground.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Are you reading my mind Turtlehead or what?? hehe I just this am recieved my new shipments of Dwarf Hairgrass for the foreground to accompany some HC I got a couple wks ago for a sm patch in the central area, Bolbitis to use with the Hairgrass in the rocks along with some narrow leaf fern, and the stems are green Rotala. I already have P.Stellata so far also.

I'll get the shot of the new setup shortly. And Thanks for the encouragement  I guess 2wks arent so bad comparatively lol


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I think this is pretty close to what you had in mind, and I see now more the reason for laying wood in certain directions.

Anyway, I also uploaded the 3rd one that I did at the very beginning, and I've been curious if that setup worked or not. What do you think?

edit...oh the lines don't match up as they should now that i see them side by side. I messed it up a bit when I redid the rock layout. Will adjust and edit pic.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Sorry Turtlehead, I had to work awhile, and then I painted the rest of the day so I was pretty spent lastnight. Hopefully I'll have some time today and work on the scape.

Edit: Ok, finally got what I think is nice lines, and nice layouts. After I got the idea of where we were going, I tought I'd try a slight variation using a different/larger piece of wood. Thoughts? As well, if you could comment on that 3rd pic of the last post. Do you like it?

Thanks so much for the help Turtlehead. I've really gotten a better feel of scaping now using space, and use of lines in helping visualize the 1/3-2/3rds rule. 

Chris


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

The replacement Tek lights arrived today. Figuring that hanging these from the ceiling with the wire kit is going to be a pain. Will hopefully get the tank setup next day or so....still painting and sanding a lot lol


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I like the first layout, but if the big wood on the right was tilted foward a lot more.

The second layout bothers me, the wood on the right that slants is too abrupt.

Try the bury the biggest rock on the right more, it seems bigger now that a smaller rock is in place.

Depending on plant growth with I expect you will have a lot of none of these will be problem because the growth will cover a good amount of wood making it smoother anyway.

Hurry and plant! Plant! Plant!

The third scape a couple post above is alright, if only you have more rocks to go on the right, the bige lone rock is too lonely and abrupt.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Turtlehead, excellent observations, and reflecting, I agree. That one piece of wood in the second one is difficult to place. I too like the piece in the first one, I was just concerned it being too dominant. 

So, I tried your suggestion, and redid the rocks as to not be so noticible, and played with the larger piece leaning forward.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

How about turning that big piece of wood 180 degrees? It just looks too big now.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

That's what I was afraid of too with this piece, it's just a tad thick.

I tried two variations Turtlehead, the first one I'm liking more.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Go with the first one, but I like the rock work from before, it was just that big rock you had to deal with. So rockwork from before and this new wood work.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Well, I did the best I could in recreating those rocks, I had to use some of the others supporting the wood. I also got my lights hung! Can't believe I'm actually at the point of planting. lol

Thanks Turtlehead for help!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I liked the rocks that were in the middle of the scapes from before it made the two groups come together, if you know what I mean. If the middle rocks are taken out then the two groups are seperated and it'll seem unnatural. And after looking at this scape again close and futhur away, it does seem that the big wood on the right is huge. But that won't matter, just be sure to plant densely around that area or make another focal point more jarring on the left using red stems for example to distract the viewer's eyes. The way I see it is that viewer first looks to the right side then following the diagonal that the big wood makes looks to the left. When you first start to plant, don't worry about where things are supposed to be, the most important part is to plant as much as you can to get thing growing and crank up the co2 along with it. Don't worry too much with the lighting, start at medium then work your way up. Dosing, I wouldn't do since as and ps is high in nutrients, I would just dose K to prevent some aglae and get an algae crew like amanos and ottos or something like that. Rotalas and hairgrass are great for filling in some space.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Yes Turtlehead, looking back at the stone placement in the pic you outlined on pg 5, they are all closer together than above placement. I'll try again this am and hopefully I can get it right so I can begin planting.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Took my time and I think, is a much rock scape then before. Looks much more natural to me at least. The only wierd thing is the rock holding the lg. wood on the right, but that'll be covered up by plants anyway.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

If you are using hairgrass, the rocks won't matter as much, the lighting makes such a difference, go with this layout. Goodluck on planting!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Your final idea looks good to me chris. Now the fun part....

jB


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks SO Much for your help Turtlehead! And Thanks as well Jason! 
I learned a lot during this process, but by your remark Turtlehead, it sounds like I could've done better with the rocks...I just don't know how though. But I'm happy with this as well right now and will proceed. 

Again, I'm indebted for all the help here on the forum!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No problem, just be sure to take lots of pictures after the planting and progress. I always am interested in seeing how scape progresses and changes. On the subject, I am changing my scape today.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh yeah bro. That's definitely it! Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I messed it up Turtlehead. The wood on the right that I had such a tuff time with...cause I ran out of rocks to support it well...fell over during the water addition and I had to readjust it. Well, AS if messed with, turns the water terribly brown. In fact, I've done 3 runs with my Vortex filter, and just woke up and it's still brownish colored. It WAS crystal clear going till the wood fell. No idea why the diatom filter isn't working to clear the water.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Turn on your cannister filter, I find it works better than the diatoms for some reason. Yea, sometimes the wood will fall over since the top is heavier than the bottom, no worries though, the rocks should hold it back up. Good luck with it. Hopfully you planted while you were filling in of else you will be looking at algae problems. Oh yea, no need to fertilize for the first few weeks or so, ADA is full of nutrients. Just dose some K.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I forgot to mention I see, I responded over hear as to not hijack your thread.

And it's clearing up nicely. I have the cannister going fulltime as well. All planted, did that when it was still clear and before wood fell over. I need to find one more rock soon to keep it more steady and in the exact position I want it in. I'll post some pics tonight either way, I think it looks good...but I await further evaluation 

Oh, I forgot to ask the ada salesman when to start the k+, and what ppm do you shoot for? I've been doing 18ppms every other day on my old tank.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Just go lower than the instructions tell you to. It's alright to hijack my thread it's all for the learning experience. I started my own thread in order not to hijack your too. I'll be waiting for your pictures.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Ok, got tired of waiting for it to be perfectly clear. The vortex is still going, so excuse the pump tubes in the middle lol Forgot to mention, the plants look terrible cause I bleached everything in 5% sol. x 2min. Everything looks like it'll recover, exc. maybe the Xmas moss, it's not looking so hot.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Looking good! More plants might help you avoid some problems. Looking forward to watching this one progress.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks John. I have quite a bit of the back filled with Rotala green, P.Stellata, and another green stemmed plant I haven't identified (and the salesguy didn't know either). Hoping they will recover soon, though surprisingly, the Rotala came out among the least affected.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice rocks! I told you spur of the momeent scaping works! Grow plants grow! Maybe a rock on the very right side of the tank to finish the hardscape off. Maybe grow some more plant just in case of an algae breakout and get some ottos/amanos then help in the beginning a lot trust me.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I agree Turtlehead, that r. corner looks a bit bare. Will track down one more rock. I'm going to track down some otos this wk too. Wondering if I should just put some other fast growing stemmed plants in there till the other plants recover and start kicking in? But uprooting stuff also leads to a big mess.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hornwort does the job. Yea get the algae munchers by this week everything should be settled by then.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I haven't started the co2 due to the pH being 6.2....but re reading this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/13840-90g-custom-journal-6.html

Seems like the pH stays low for a longtime, so I guess I should be starting my co2 now. Do you start the co2 right off the bat too?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I start co2 at full blast, don't let the low co2 worry you, it's not a sudden drop as may expect it to be and plus it good to start with full co2 and not deal with algae later. The ph won't drop that much any way.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Ah, that's what I was thinking today after reading all that. I'll start it tom. 
and see it that incr. my pearling.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks good bro! I wish I had the room for a tank that big. I'd definitely start the CO2. I started mine (the 60cm) at 1bps from day 1, and my stem plants are growing like weeds with a lot of pearling. My rotala will probably hit the surface within the next day or so. I'm keeping the ferts toward the lean side using the ADA products. I'm giving them a full dose every other day instead of every day.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Co2 going, sev. water changes later, and I've got some pearling now, and some nice bright green new growth in the rotala, j.fern and bolbitis. Added some Hygrophilia floaters as well. Bought some otos to replace my 3 older sae's, but haven't added any to the new tank yet, just plants.

Tanks coming along.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice job, I haven't done my first water change yet, SAE are good in case of BBA. Pearling is always great, my moss is pearling now, but pictures would be better. Keep it up.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Long over due for an update. It's nearly 1mos old. On reflection, bleaching the plants was a bad idea, I won't do it again. Just really stumps growth which is the last thing you want in a new tank setup. I lost the P. Stellata, and instead, I put in a Nesaea Red Leaf. The tank started doing poorly, yellowing dwarf grass, so i started Flourish this week at 12mls/2xwk in addition to H2SO4 2tsp every other day.

That's about it other than I'm also done painting the front rooms exc. the fireplace. Almost there! lol


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Looking great Chris!!!

jB


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I like it! Nice plant growth and great rock work.

But one suggestion, maybe Turtlehead can chime in, the driftwood pieces look too symmetrical. Maybe title one diagonally toward the front pane?


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Jason. It'll clean up a bit more once the thread totally dissolves off the wood. The Xmas moss is kinda attached and I can't mess with it right now.

And I see what you mean Raul-7, looking at it online. The left one does face forward and the right one leans more rearward. Maybe it needs to be broken up a bit like making one tilt way down, perhaps touching the substrate. I better be sure as this substrate clouds the water pretty badly with any significant disturbance. But boy do I like the growth I'm seeing.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Great job, I guess it's time for a picture for me too.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Well Turtlehead??? Where's your upated pics???

I reached one mos., and began to see thread algae appear...darn!

I've started Flourish, 12ml everyother day and KNO3 10ppm and PO4 2ppm and still having the algae. I'm not sure why, pH is 6.2 and plenty of pearling. SUre hope it doesn't get fully established.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Chris haha. I've been busy! I've got a 90cm coming in... New pictures soon I promise and I'm only 3 weeks, people in Southern California have been coming to visit the tank. So much support. Where did you get your tek lights? Did the bulbs come too? One more, are you running all four bulbs?


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I got the lights Turtlehead off seedsetc/Ebay seller. Bought the bulbs from him too. I'm running 2 bulbs, 4 bulbs, 2bulbs light on right now. I just posted this note to Jeff on his thread regarding dosing:

Morning Jeff,

So, no NO3 or PO4 yet? My tank has been setup since 6/15, and the hairgrass started to die off after a mos.so I began to add Fe+ to the SO4 I've been using since startup, and didn't see any great improvement, so I started adding NO3 and PO4 about 2wks ago. Well, now I'm dealing with hair algae...aargh! Now I'm wondering if I'm overdosing and feeding the algae?

He's only using Fe, SO4, Green Gain and ECA...no macros. Wierd I was having the hair grass die off dosing only SO4, Green Gain and Fe....maybe I didnt' give it enough time? Hell, dont know, but the algaes getting worse! ;((

Chris


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

If the hairgrass was grown emersed, it will die off. You should plant the hairgrass as it comes from the pot (split up of course), but then trim it down to a couple of cm tall. The new runners that form will be adapted to growing submerged. 

However I can tell you that I too had to start dosing NO3 & PO4 in less than a month after setting up my tank, and quite a bit too. My HC & HM were starting to melt, the E. Tenellus was turning white and my java moss was turning black. I was dosing Brighty K, Step 1, ECA & Green Gain at that time. 

I started dosing the NO3 & PO4, and within 2 weeks everything was looking great. I throttled back on the NO3 a bit about a week ago because I started seeing hair algae. Not bad, maybe a dozen strands, but it has disappeared this week after the reduction. 

I didn't take the time to surf back through your thread again before this post, so I don't remember your wpg or how much CO2 you are running. If you're upwards of 3 wpg you will definitely need to crank the CO2 up to feed them plenty of carbon along with the water column ferts you are adding. I think we have pretty similar set-ups, with the exception of size, and I'm at 4bps right now. Excel definitely helps as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Chris that is is exacly what happened to me, maybe I was a little rushed on dosing, but all the algea is dying, just get the fert dosing right and the algea will go away. The hairgrass was the same for me, but all is fine now afte the die off, the new shoots startes growing little by little then faster.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for that information guys! 

Ajax, Im running Tek lights, 55wt X 6bulbs, but only running 110wts, then 220, and back down to 110 wts till I get things going. pH is an amazing 6.2-6.3 too. Nice to hear I'm not alone in having to begin dosing so soon.

I'm thinking I'm maybe overdosing cause I'm using the tanks full size, 65gal to calc. nutes and ignoring all the AS and wood. So, I'm changing things up, going to only use 55gals to calc. NO3/SO4 strengths. 

Don't want to post any pics as the tanks kinda ugly right now...blush 

Chris


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

The difference in dosage for 55 gal. vs 65 gal. really isn't much. If you are in fact overdosing, it's probably by quite a bit.

Have you tested the water at all? I know people will argue the validity/accuracy of test kits, but if you use a test kit and the health of the plants together I think you will get a MUCH better picture of what's going on. I got tired of estimating what my levels should be based on "x" amount of this and that very quickly, and bought nitrate & phosphate test kits. I was actually under dosing my tank by a mile. I've been much happier (and so has the tank) since I started testing. Just something to consider.

You should be able to run the lights at full strength the whole time once you get your ferts right. The more light you have the more ferts the plants will use up, so you may even want to try now if you think you are overdosing. I run 3.9wpg for 10 hours a day on mine. Again I would at least have a LFS test your water because you may not be dosing enough.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Well, I found out that intially at least, any major mistake with the AS, like wood falling over = green water. It happened twice to me, first time in 20+yrs of having tanks. Wierd.

Anyway, the tanks finally clearing up. Will post a pic soon.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Fert suckers like hornwort and no sudden ammonia strikes will mean no green water.


----------

